# Trigger bottles



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

In need of 10 x 500ml or 1l Chemical resistant trigger bottles with heads, must have markings with dilution ratios.

Oh and i don't want to pay silly amounts either 


Anyone help?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Try Alex @ Elite Car Care i get my megs bottles from him really cheaply too.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

ebay seller 'curryhotcurry' sell bottles of all shapes and sizes very cheap too! 
will go and get the link a mo! (have them in my ebay fav's.!

here you go!
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/id=46832242&ssPageName=STRK:MEFS:MESST


----------

